# Oasis Inverts Picture Thread.....



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I figuard it was time for one of these...Enjoy

Thought id start with one of our best!!!

Female X.immanis 






Here's one of our Female A.versicolor.....Man what a beautiful spider 











Female Holothele sp. "Norte de Santander"






Female C.cyaneopubescens






Male C.cyaneopubescens






Fresh molted female B.emilia






Female P.regalis playing around!!!!






Juvie Female P.nigricolor!!!! I took this picture 20 min after she molted


----------



## squeaky10199 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats a big butt for a freshly molted spider! Good lookin' spiders!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you.......


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice picks. Thanks.

Smok


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 4, 2009)

> Female P.regalis playing around!!!!


 lol- That's funny. How was she putting her away after that pic?

Nice pics BTW


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 4, 2009)

She is not that bad I can actually pick her up and put back in her enclosure, She is the only one I trust enough to do that with.....


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 4, 2009)

Female B.klaasi






And this is her husband!!!






Female G.pulchra...One of my personal favorites






Future husband!!!!


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 4, 2009)

Oasis Inverts said:


> She is not that bad I can actually pick her up and put back in her enclosure, She is the only one I trust enough to do that with.....


That's cool


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 4, 2009)

Female A.metallica right as I was cleaning her enclosure after I took the sac from her!!!!











While were on Avic's here's a pic of our female A.avic she died about 2 weeks ago out of the blue "RIP sweetheart".....






Our gravid P.pulcher


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 4, 2009)

One of our girls out an about...These are really pretty tarantulas to bad there pet holes!!!!!






One of our female G.sp "North"





And the other!!!






Awwwwww bath time!!!!!..I love this girl she is so cool 
P.nigricolor


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 5, 2009)

One of our freshly molted Girls!!! S.rubronitens











Juvie female B.smithi...A must for any collection






E.cyanognathus!!!!! The love birds






Some of our breeding pictures!!!


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 5, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 5, 2009)

Half of one of the walls in our Invert room........





And some of our Scorpions....
Female B.jacksoni


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 5, 2009)

*I know these aren't Inverts...*

'08 Female axanthic 





'08 Male pastel


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cute little geko's!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 5, 2009)

i love the blue fangs.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 5, 2009)

The female has been mated 3 times so far.......


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 6, 2009)

MM A.sp.newriver rust rump...I hope He's doing his thing for you Rob.






MM S.rubronitens right after making a sperm web....


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 7, 2009)

Im really excited about this picture!! Gravid H.lividum 











Another one of our little female P.nigricolor!!!!!!
















One of our juvie female P.reduncas!!! Awesome spider











B.emilia..Juvie male






Female L.geometricus...I catch atleast 3-5 of these a week






B.jacksoni 3rd instar....Man thses guys are so cool :evil: 






I hope you all are enjoying our pictures I really enjoy showing you our awesome pets.....


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 7, 2009)

*Freshly molted Female A.metallica..This girl is like 7"*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 7, 2009)

very nice a. metallica


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you.....


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 9, 2009)

Very Nice Collection:worship: 
Can't wait til my Ts are the size of yours!


----------



## Derek W. (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow it looks like that A. metallica completely webbed up her entire enclosure, that's pretty awesome...unless you want to see her I guess.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 10, 2009)

God she has about 80% of her eclosure webbed up..But man she's parrrty

Thanks for look'n ill keep'um coming if you keep looking


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 10, 2009)

*Fresh MM P.pulcher*







Our other female B.emilia






I just love this girl....











Little Versicolor....















Here they are just 2 weeks old!!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 10, 2009)

*More gecko pic's*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 11, 2009)

*Most toxic tarantula of all.....*







Holothele sp. "Norte de Santander"


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 11, 2009)

*Gravid E.cyanognathus*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 15, 2009)

*Chicobolus spinigerus aka Ivory Millipede*

I caught a bunch of these over the weekend...


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 15, 2009)

How is that B. klaasi? That's one T that has been on top of my list to get for awhile now? The one you have is beautiful!!!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 15, 2009)

She is doing very well She was bred back in oct but then turned around and did a suprise molt on me, But I still have the MM B.klaasi and I bred her again just the other day...Keeping my fingers crossed on her giving me a sac..


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 16, 2009)

*Haplopelma lividum*

I was just wondering how the gavid Haplopelma lividum is doing and if you could post some pitures of the egg sack and pics of you opening it? Eventually of course


----------



## Rochelle (Jan 16, 2009)

Great Picture thread! 
I really enjoyed checking out your very nice collection..especially the E.cyanognathus girl. Ours is still only about 2" - so it was nice to see a clear pic of an adult. 
Keep us updated on the P.pulcher mating, won't you?  

~Oh yeah...and we're really looking forward to those G. sp. "north" girls coming our way.  :clap:


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 16, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> I was just wondering how the gavid Haplopelma lividum is doing and if you could post some pitures of the egg sack and pics of you opening it? Eventually of course


She is doing great, I guess last night she must have made another hole to hide in and this one is much larger than the one she was in so Im keeping my fingers crossed and ill make a video of me taking the sac and opening it when the time comes.....  





Rochelle said:


> Great Picture thread!
> I really enjoyed checking out your very nice collection..especially the E.cyanognathus girl. Ours is still only about 2" - so it was nice to see a clear pic of an adult.
> Keep us updated on the P.pulcher mating, won't you?
> 
> ~Oh yeah...and we're really looking forward to those G. sp. "north" girls coming our way.  :clap:


Thank you, I really enjoy taking pictures of my animals...The pulcher she tonight was placed in her new enclosure so she can lay her sac...she's fat and sassy.....I can't wait till I get the MM emilia I have 2 very nice ladies for him.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 16, 2009)

*Don't look at me in that tone of voice!!!!!!*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 17, 2009)

*Brachypelma klaasi breeding video......*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f87R...&video_id=f87RpG792Zw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 18, 2009)

*Sericopelma sp. rubronitens breeding video...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ00ytGzSCU

Hope you all enjoy....


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 18, 2009)

*Updated pic Fat N Sassy....*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 18, 2009)

*Female B.jacksoni out for a stroll*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 21, 2009)

*Female #2 is looking for some love'n*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 23, 2009)

*New addition MM B.emilia...Thanks Rochelle..*







Female P.nigircolor!!!






freshly molted 4th instar B.jacksoni


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 25, 2009)

*Brachypelma klaasi breeding video......Part 2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XS3vbg49DY


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sericopelma sp. rubronitens breeding video... Part 2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIQ_...QSyGV0I/hqdefault.jpg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 26, 2009)

*I was told to put more pic's up so here they are......*

P.regalis 






A.metallica






Freah molted G.sp.North


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 27, 2009)

*Brachypelma emilia breeding video....Part 1*

[YOUTUBE]9pxPhw8SqP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 29, 2009)

*E.cyanognathus mating pic's*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 31, 2009)

*Updated pic's of gravid H.lividum...*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 1, 2009)

*Sericopelma sp. rubronitens Female..*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 3, 2009)

*Chicobolus spinigerus - Ivory Millipede*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 4, 2009)

*Brachypelma emilia breeding video...part 2*

[YOUTUBE]FUI9_pgT9lU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 7, 2009)

*Some feeding pic's*

Pen-ultimate Pulchra.....






MM E.cyanognathus.....






B.klaasi female.....Munch'n on a big dubia


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 7, 2009)

*I know I take to many pic's of this girl....*

But man you can see the egg's in her ahh I can't wait for her to drop this sac...


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 7, 2009)

That lividum pic is really awesome :worship:


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 7, 2009)

*Nephew's hold'n some of my Ball pythons.....*

Alex...






Elijah...


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 8, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> That lividum pic is really awesome :worship:


Why thank you......


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 8, 2009)

*Some pic's I took tonight.....*

Female X.immanis.....






Freshly molt G.pulchra female......











Pen male C.cyaneopubescens.....











Female S.rubronitens......





]
MM S.rubronitens.....






B.emilia breeding pic's........


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 8, 2009)

*More pic's.......*

Juvie male B.emilia......







Female E.cyanognathus......











Male G.sp.North......


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 24, 2009)

*Some new additions........*

Compsobuthus brevimanus female.....






Compsobuthus brevimanus male......






Centruroides vitattus [xeric morph]











Centruroides sculpturatus.......


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Mar 8, 2009)

*New pic's........*

P.reduncas female......











Holothele sp. "Norte de Santander" female.......






P.regalis female.........






P.nigricolor female..........






L.mactans female.......











Phidippus sp.female.........






Lycosidae sp. .........






Dolomedes sp. ........


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Mar 8, 2009)

*Second Gravid H.lividum........*

I wasn't sure if this pairing took she was only bred one time, But last night this girl was walking around she hasn't eaten in a few weeks so I'm keeping my fingers crossed the other fermale is look huge she should be droping a sac any time now.......


----------



## olablane (Mar 9, 2009)

I dont know where I have been lately but I sure missed this thread. I usually see all picture threads.You have some amazing bugs, as well as snakes and geckos. Pretty cute nephew too!! I love your P.Nigricolor. I have some aswell. I dont see small thing well so could you tell me at what size will thier colors start to be different? Again, amazing critters!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Mar 9, 2009)

If your talking about The P.nigricolor,They start getting there adult colors right around the 4in mark........

They are awesome animals

Thanks 4 look'n.......


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Mar 10, 2009)

E.cyanognathus
















A.avicularia.....


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Mar 14, 2009)

*Freshly molted male B.emilia......*







*Peekaboo........*


----------



## thedude (Mar 15, 2009)

good lookin spiders!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Mar 20, 2009)

*New pic's........*

Hey Anastasia This the little P.nigricolor you sent us,Look at her now........








































I found this cool bettle.......


----------



## thedude (Mar 20, 2009)

good luck with those breedings and nice pics!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks.........


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Apr 2, 2009)

*More new pic's...........*

E.cyanognathus Female......











H.lividum Female........These are so darn pretty






A.avicularia Female......






C.sculpturatus gravid female.....






New batch of jacksoni.......






Man these guys grow up fast.......This is one of the babies from my clutch of jacksoni's


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Apr 19, 2009)

*Thought Id add some pic's for your viewing pleasure........*

Freshly molted female A.avic.......











A.viersicolor sling.......






X. immanis female........






G.pulchra female.......






B.emilia pair.......






My very gravid P.pulcher...........











Fresh MM P.reduncus........






A.versicolor breeding.......











B.jacksoni this is one of my babies from my first batch man they grow fast,,,,,,,


----------



## seanbond (Apr 19, 2009)

nice assortment of t's


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Apr 19, 2009)

Why thank you..............


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Apr 28, 2009)

*New pic's........*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (May 10, 2009)

*More new pic's...........*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (May 26, 2009)

*New pic's........*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jun 7, 2009)

*New pic's........*

Avic sp. with egg sac......






One of my gravid A.metallica's......






Breeding H.lividum........






Acanthoscurria fracta.......






Scolopendra sp. Haitian giant....






Newest addition Female pastel ball python......


----------



## seanbond (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice fracta, might get one of these at some point.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations on Avic sac
is that little P nigri I sent you turn out be a girl?
how big is she?
how is that E Cyano girl doing, getting any big?
nice pictures,
Anastasia


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Anastasia,

Thank you very much! Yes she is great she's over 4 inchs I have many pic of her in my thread here.....The Bluefang female is gravid and should be droping a sac soon Im so excited...

Thanks all for looking


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jun 21, 2009)

*Here is some more pic's......Enjoy*

H.lividum pairing........











Simply stunning.....






Freshly molted A.versicolor....lil Female











Her now....






My new versicolor sac.........






One of my Very gravid A.metallica's......











Male GBB.....











Female P.reduncus........






P.nigricolor Female....My monster I love her






Here is a better pic of the Pastel...


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jun 28, 2009)

*New pic's........*

A.metallica with her sac......






H.maculata female........






E.murinus female.......






G.pulchra MM..........






Pissed off P.canserides......






Gravid female A.avic........






B.jacksoni munching on a cricket.........






H.lividum chowing down on a male dubia..........






Female P.pulcher being shy.........






Gravid A.versicolor...........


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 5, 2009)

*New pic's........*

Freshly molted B.Jacksoni.......






H.longimanus..........






Second A.metallica egg sac.......






Avic avic showing off her goods.......






A.versicolor Female........


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 5, 2009)

You right it is a nice A.Fracta.It's mine.Good picture Joe.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 5, 2009)

Love the pic of the gravid a. verisicolor.  She's huge!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 5, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> You right it is a nice A.Fracta.It's mine.Good picture Joe.


How many people can say they seen one of those in person and got a pic of it......I had to show it off


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 5, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Love the pic of the gravid a. verisicolor.  She's huge!


Thank you.............


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 16, 2009)

*New pic's........*

Hottentotta trilineatus Female...........
















Babycurus gigas Female..........and a few others





















Grammostola.sp "North" Female.........






Xenesthis immanis MM.........






Psalmopoeus pulcher Female.........


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 19, 2009)

*New pic's........*

P.reduncas...........











G.pulchra breeding.........











B.gigas.........






Centruroides vitattus [xeric morph].......






B.jacksoni with babies........






Pastel Ball python.........


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow! Very nice spider`s ! Beautiful Grammostola.sp "North" and P.pulcher


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 20, 2009)

Why thank you.........I usually update my photo thread every week.So stop back any time............


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 22, 2009)

*New pic's........*

Female albino cal king.........






Male 100% het albino cal king...........






S.alternans with babies...........


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Aug 2, 2009)

Hottentota judiacus Female.......











Centruroides vitattus scorpling..........






Compsobuthus brevimanus scorpling.........











Tityus asthenes(Guyana) Female & Babies.........
















Avicularia versicolor juvie Female.........






Ephobopus utuman........











Ephebopus murinus with venom dripping from it's fangs.....











Theraphosa apophysis.......






Theraphosa blondi being shy........






Avicularia metallica slings......


----------



## BoBaZ (Aug 2, 2009)

They are so cute


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Aug 2, 2009)

Aren't they.....They should be ready forsale in a few weeks.


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 2, 2009)

great collections. 
those metallica slings look like a little baby crab


----------



## seanbond (Aug 3, 2009)

nice shot of alternans and babies!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Aug 4, 2009)

seanbond said:


> nice shot of alternans and babies!


Why thank you..........


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Aug 16, 2009)

*Updated pic's.......*

Hadrurus Palladis.......






Heterometrus longimanus.......






Hottentota judiacus Female.........






Damon variegatus........






Scolopendra alternans pedlings........






Pterinoclus murinus .......






Brachypelma emilia MM Fresh molted..........






Brachypelma klaasi MM............






Cyclosternum fasciatum Female........






Avicularia versicolor juvie female.........






Hetroscoda maculata Female.........






Ephobopus utuman Female........


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 16, 2009)

the B. Emilia looks like a little star. Love the colors!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Aug 16, 2009)

lilmoonrabbit said:


> the B. Emilia looks like a little star. Love the colors!


Im glad you like him...........


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome pics! :clap: 
I think your "H.pallidus" is an H.arizonensis


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 17, 2009)

you need to put up some pics of those crazy orange scorpions!  i love the Cyclosternum fasciatum.  she is crazy fast!!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Aug 17, 2009)

Lucas339 said:


> you need to put up some pics of those crazy orange scorpions!  i love the Cyclosternum fasciatum.  she is crazy fast!!



Hey bro,

Im glad you like her! I do have some pic's of the B.jacksoni..Should find some good pic's on page 2 or 3

Later Bro


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Aug 30, 2009)

*New pic's........*

Psalmopoeus reduncas babies........






Avicularia avicularia sac......






Ephebopus rufescens Female......






Aphonopelma seemani breeding pair........






Compsobuthus brevimanus with babies this is my second time producing these rare scorps.






Satelliterob's Scolopendra hardwickei...........I had to put a pic up of this awesome pede!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Sep 27, 2009)

*New Pic's.......*

Babycurus gigas with babies..........






Androctonus mauritanicus.......







Haplopelma albostriata.........






Ethmostigmus Trigonopodus [Dark Morph]






Scolopendra hermosa......






Some pic's of my new additions from the south florida reptile show last weekend......

Albino gator I wish I could afford one of these......






Female 100% Het albino Im a sucker for hoggys.......






Female reduced pattern sunglow.......Couldn't pass this one up thanks jay for the hookup.






Jungle carpet.....awesome snake


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 27, 2009)

hi
you got some nice collections . very interesting species too!  

btw.
i feel really really sorry for youra.mauritanicus.  why are you keeping it with damp soil? 
and it doesn't look andro species. it's more like parabuthus species.
whatever it is, i'd like to get one...


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi koh........

Thank you for viewing my pic's I took the pic of the mauritanicus the day I got her for the show and the pic is what they had her on..she doing well in her new setup.

Thanks to all who viewed my pic's


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh my god...your Female reduced pattern sunglow is the most beautiful snake that I have ever seen, Is that a python or a boa?

And if its not too personal of a question, how much was she?


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 3, 2009)

Oasis Inverts said:


> Hi koh........
> 
> Thank you for viewing my pic's I took the pic of the mauritanicus the day I got her for the show and the pic is what they had her on..she doing well in her new setup.
> 
> Thanks to all who viewed my pic's


that's good ! you saved it then! 
Good luck and please take a good care of it!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Oct 4, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Oh my god...your Female reduced pattern sunglow is the most beautiful snake that I have ever seen, Is that a python or a boa?
> 
> And if its not too personal of a question, how much was she?


Hi There,

Thank you for looking at my pic's she is a beautiful snake she is a boa.I got her for $375 Im friends with the guy I got her from!


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oasis Inverts said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thank you for looking at my pic's she is a beautiful snake she is a boa.I got her for $375 Im friends with the guy I got her from!


Good price!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Oct 9, 2009)

I thought so too........ ;P


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Oct 21, 2009)

*New pic's........*

Ephebopus cyanognathus Female#3.........






Poecilotheria ruffilata...........






Citharisischius crawshayi.........






Lasiodora parahybana...........






Psalmopeus irminia.............






Brachypelma emilia...........






Theraphosa blondi............






Thank you all for looking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 21, 2009)

Dude, you have the coolest reptiles.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Dec 17, 2009)

Just a bump in da night...............But what could it be but your 11in T.blondi  that just got escaped!!!!!! Hahahaha




Happy Holidays from Oasis Invertebrates.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 20, 2010)

*New Pic's!!!!!!*

Haplopelma albostriata babies I produced these little gems.......











Ceratogyrus darlingi Sling........






Grammostola acteon Sling.......







Augacephalus junodi Sling.......






Brachypelma smithi Sling........






Brachypelma boehmei Sling........






Grammostola pulchripes Female..........






Eupalaestrus campestratus Female.........






Brachypelma Vagans Female........






Monocentropus lambertoni Female.........






Monocentropus lambertoni MM.......






And here are some of the rarest pictures you will ever see........The breeding of this specie in captivity.......


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th everybody.........


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone........


----------

